# how to give SYS file admin rights????



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

im trying to run Winphlash and i had to give it admin rights (im the only user on the computer). however, when i try to flash my bios it says i dont have sufficient rights; the phlashnt.sys has been blocked.

anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on it and run as administrator


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

maybe im mistaken, but the file that is being blocked is a SYS file, not and EXE file. i did "run as admin" for the executable file that CALLS on the sys file, but i dont see where to give it exclusions too.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

control panel/admin tools/local security policy
click on the appropiate listing
i waded through it a few months ago while testing vista,it took hours by the time i found it and worked out how to change it,i could'nt remember how i got there
when you bring it up there are about three boxes to negociate through,before you get the admin rights ticked to be able to deal with anything without being blocked


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

Pic attached.


This is all i see under CP/ Admin. Am i missing something?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you should be seeing this


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

is there a way that I can get that option on there? do you think its because I turned UAC off?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thats one of the first things i disabled in tools in msconfig,so i don't know why you are not getting admin tools
run 
sfc /scannow 
and see if something has altered the system files


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

this is what i get when i run that. does the system think im not an admin?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you running it from the run box
i cannot remmeber ever running it in vista,with the fresh installs no longer than 4 weeks apart,the rtm running for 8 weeks is the longest any has been on the computer
so i don't know if there is a problem running it or not


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

I ran it from the Run box, but the cmd prompt would just disappear really quickly, so i ran it from the prompt itself.

as far as the rest of your post, im not really following what your saying/asking


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the vista disk and choose install
on the bottom left hand corner of the screen you will see the repair option listed
click on that
i was just saying that in the year i was beta testing a new version was released about every 4 weeks to be installed,so there was no reason to run sfc


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

ahh, i see. well, ill try that out and come back with the results. and thanks for all your help so far, i really appreciate it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's still new and we are all still learning and trying to remember everything


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

well, still a no go. it said it fixed a couple problems, but still no local policies under admin.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you logged on as admin as a security feature the default is to log you on as a standard account
check in user accounts in the control panel


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

it looks like its admin, but there are just things it WONT let me do. there is some sort of temp update folder from a previous install (looks like c:\djfhsdf23432jhds8y21 or something) and it wont let me delete it...errors like no premission and you need to be an admin.

so i think its lying ;0


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how many accounts are on the computer 
click on manage another account
you should have 2 admin accounts set up in case one of them corrupts then you can still gain access to the computer


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

nope, still nothing. I added another admin account and as you can see, these insufficient privelage problems persist.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need your popup blocker enabled for this site
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9001970


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

FROM PG2: Open the Administrative Tools Control Panel. Double-click the Computer Management item to open it. Authorize UAC by clicking the Continue button. Double-click "*Local Users and Groups*" to open it. Click the Users folder.


once again, the item im looking for isnt on the list. I hate Vista


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot into safe mode and see what you get


----------



## roseysdaddy (Jan 13, 2007)

same thing. no new options.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i cannot suggest anything other than to try to find a way in by exploring everything
which version are you using


----------



## daishu (May 4, 2007)

right click on the file PhlashNT.sys 
select properties
Click Unblock button (security status is blocked)
Right click on the WinPhlash.exe and run as administrator. This worked for me and updated my BIOS on ACER 
Travelmate 8204Wlmi after loading Vista.

DB


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you trying to update your M/B BIOS.. Because if you are you may find that most M/B's come with a write protected BIOS.. You need to go in to the BIOS setup and disable "write protection" in advanced settings..


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Also, what version of Vista are you running as I'm not sure if secpol.msc (Local Security Policy snap-in) is available in the 'home' versions.

You may need to change the permissions of the file in Safe Mode.


----------

